# XXXX - Sonic Advance 3 (E)



## TmP_stryk (Mar 21, 2004)

* XXXX - Sonic Advance 3 EUR Multi6 128Mbit (TRM)*







Languages: English, Japanese, Deutsch, Francais, Espanol, Italiano
Save Type: FLASH512_v131[/p]


----------



## Cutman (Mar 21, 2004)

This game is very kick-ass!!


----------



## smuf (Mar 21, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 21, 2004)

Me play, me think it's ok.

I got caught in a glitch though and it wasen't cool though.


----------



## bolton2 (Mar 21, 2004)

hey whats with the thieves will be punished message?????? is there like a tracker or something in the rom lol



edit: oh lol nvm its an xxxx release meaning its not out yet and was leaked right?????


either wya it looks cool, but i still long for the day when i will see sonic 3 hooked up wiht sonic and knuckles on my gba, but i doubt that will ever happen


----------



## Cutman (Mar 21, 2004)

What's the deal with the stealing thing?

I was reading on gba-nfo and it was saying some bad stuff about GBATemp here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## smuf (Mar 21, 2004)

i heard this is a beta... is that true?


----------



## the_unknown (Mar 21, 2004)

this is too pathetic. you managed to make someone steal it from you and after like 5hrs you release it under trashman? sorry, but it's nuked as dupe.IND everywhere now, hehe.


----------



## ReyVGM (Mar 21, 2004)

someone leaked the rom to LAMEiJ loser and all chaos broke loose.
a few people got banned forever now


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm still confused about the comments of GBATemp being full of bad people and us smuggly watching as we duped someone into releasing this and then say it was stolen...I'm confused...


----------



## Garp (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm not going to pretend that I know everything about what's going on. Obviously, those answers are in the admin forum. What I do know, though, is that this thing has gotten really nasty really quickly. Just a great, big, ugly mess. And that's really a shame, because I tend not to think badly about GBATemp. So the whole thing just makes me kinda sad.


----------



## the_unknown (Mar 21, 2004)

i don't want to be the dumper of this cart right now, hehe. it was tagged by sega too, so he should expect a visit from the cops soon.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 21, 2004)

Can an admin/mod who knows what happened be so kind as to fill us in or is this one of those need-to-know basis.


----------



## (Z) (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't know ... 

Oficial release is *Winter 2004 - 2005*
list is here & game info is here

mfg
(Z)


----------



## Chris6647 (Mar 21, 2004)

its a pretty cool game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but when the screen frezez....


----------



## GoodKupo (Mar 21, 2004)

Who edit the IND Realse's Hexcode?
I always thought IND was evil due to their nfos(which did not make much sense,seems like it was written by a kid,and had a lot of curses in it).
I didnt think IND will be this evil to dup the TRM realse.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 21, 2004)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Mar 21 2004 said:


> Who edit the IND Realse's Hexcode?
> I always thought IND was evil due to their nfos(which did not make much sense,seems like it was written by a kid,and had a lot of curses in it).
> I didnt think IND will be this evil to dup the TRM realse.


"Independant" isn't a release group, it's a catchall for someone dumping without a release group.

To calm people down: The hostility here was a channel issue, so I had to go out of my way to find this, but in retrospect anyone could have done so by checking out GBA-NFO.com (who records some things we don't) or by reading the NFO of the Trashman release.

Basically, some untrustworthy person decided to take their "testing copy" of Trashman's release and release it as an independant. The problem being, this was suspected, and his copy included a "STOLEN FROM GBATEMP" line in the rom itself, which was basically like inkdying the banknotes. The thief was caught red-handed.

So, all this is scene posturing, if you want my take on it. I'm glad it's over.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 21, 2004)

Wait, is Trashman someone from GBATemp?


----------



## dice (Mar 21, 2004)

Well really that cannot be told. (it could be, it could be not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## the_unknown (Mar 21, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Mar 21 2004 said:


> Wait, is Trashman someone from GBATemp?


you finally figured it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i could post nicks, but i better don't ...


----------



## NaVy_SeAl (Mar 21, 2004)

This is a beta test ???


----------



## dice (Mar 21, 2004)

I think this is a beta because it isn't the official cart, meaning that any changes could be made. In other words if it isn't the real cart (as in a final version which was bought from a shop) it's a beta version.


----------



## Inu268 (Mar 21, 2004)

[name deleted by admin] is from trashman i believe......man this game is realy cool but i think it sohuldnt have been released....

edit: comments of this kind will not be tolerated and will be immediately removed.


----------



## dice (Mar 21, 2004)

w0w I didn't know that, and we're good bud's


----------



## GouK (Mar 21, 2004)

Politics stay away from it.


----------



## Woxxy (Mar 21, 2004)

QUOTE(the_unknown @ Mar 21 2004 said:


> i don't want to be the dumper of this cart right now, hehe. it was tagged by sega too, so he should expect a visit from the cops soon.
> how do you mean it was tagged by sega?
> why would he expect a visit from the cops soon?
> 
> ...


really?! i always thought independent was a real group! and that it was releasing as many roms as RS and Eurasia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well, that surely clarifyed alot!


----------



## the_unknown (Mar 21, 2004)

QUOTE(Woxxy @ Mar 21 2004 said:


> unless you're saying that each beta version was marked in some unique way as to identify leakers, i have no idea what you're talking about


yes, that's exactly what i'm saying.


----------



## Woxxy (Mar 22, 2004)

omg! someone's going to jail for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or at least he gets banned from the internal releases


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 22, 2004)

So it's official now?

*jumpman17 goes to change file names of images, update post on GBATemp2, and add to his personal collection of ROMs...


----------



## risabu (Mar 22, 2004)

kewl i was waiting for this game, kinda.


----------



## eldryne (Mar 22, 2004)

Why is this numbered when it's not final..?


----------



## orbminds (Mar 22, 2004)

It´s final!!!!?????


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 22, 2004)

There is no way this is a final release. The game carriers too many glitches. Yes, even for Sega.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Ashura, just giving you a heads up as apparently you missed the sig restrictions in the rules, but your sig is WAY too big. If you don't remove it and correct it, a mod surely will.


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 22, 2004)

Oops, don't know how I missed that, thanks for the warning.

After futher playing the game looks mostly completed oddly, but I still stand by the fact its a beta.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(ashura_zero @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> After futher playing the game looks mostly completed oddly, but I still stand by the fact its a beta.


It IS a beta do you not understand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trashman, i thought that was the name of those bums that live in the gutters  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trashman really is....To Be Continued, same bat time, same bat channel


----------



## chetzboy (Mar 22, 2004)

a boring game


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Mar 22, 2004)

beta
nuke it


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, it's a beta. It's OBVIOUS it's a beta because there's quite a few bugs in the game, still. It's finishable, but clearly not done.

And note, it's slated for June 17th in Japan, reguardless of what THQ says.


----------



## EM0rox (Mar 22, 2004)

eh... who cares who did what, the mud that was slung between the two channels, or what it says in between the (     ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    We would all get it anyway so I'm happy...


----------



## A7mag3ddon (Mar 22, 2004)

I agree, people expect there to be honour among theives? Lets face it the scene has allways been about who released what first before anyone else. 

Get over it and lets play  GBA! :-)


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(A7mag3ddon @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> I agree, people expect there to be honour among theives?


Hehe! I was just about to say that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Besides I find it a little hypocritcal to read these type of lines from people who steal videogames: "remember steal shit  and you suffer." and "Remember that theives will be punished"

Too much drama. Save it for your mama.
Also, nuke this beta.


----------



## gba2002 (Mar 22, 2004)

nice, saw this on suprnova, checked it here. Now i have it.


----------



## Maks (Mar 22, 2004)

mehdidy, mehdady. Me want to know EXACTLY what happened here.


----------



## Samhain_77 (Mar 22, 2004)

ahhhh! i'm a little bit confused right now!!!!

only one question......... is this a good or a bad release??? Can I add this rom to my collection or is it a bad dump????


----------



## obake (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(Samhain_77 @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> ahhhh! i'm a little bit confused right now!!!!
> 
> only one question......... is this a good or a bad release??? Can I add this rom to my collection or is it a bad dump????


Go ahead. I mean, it works fine. It's not going to blow up your computer or anything. Just remember that it's not a finished product, so when the game comes out in June (the Japanese release will definitely be multi-lingual), just replace that copy with the one you're getting now.


----------



## NaVy_SeAl (Mar 22, 2004)

Then thios is a beta test or all game complete !!!!


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 22, 2004)

Hmmmm, everything is unlocked in mine for some reason. Would that be because it's a test beta? 

Out of curiosity, why has this been numbered? Betas wouldn't normally get numbers, would they?

I like the look of it. A little more thought seems to have gone into the level design. I wish they had used the character combos a bit better though. Like the previous Sonic Advances, they seem to have abilities that don't matter at all in the levels. There should be different paths for character abilities almost like there was for Sonic and Knuckles in S&K. It's just like a pointless little bonus in the Advance series.

Dogg.


----------



## -mrc- (Mar 22, 2004)

1)
Stealing Releases is lame and shit. seems like respect is missing.

2)
Who cares about thoose fservchannel? They just make releases public for
each lamer. Thats why they are a risk for the releasing groups

3)
Its a good beta, but it will change due the final

Anyway seems like Trashman got a good inside-contact and somebody leaked it. Thinks like this just can happen when ppl talk too much about there releases (befor releasing)


----------



## T-hug (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(Dogg Thang @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> Hmmmm, everything is unlocked in mine for some reason. Would that be because it's a test beta?


Setting the save type to 128k in VBA unlocks everything.


----------



## Maks (Mar 22, 2004)

Thug, Can you tell us what's happening?


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Setting the save type to 128k in VBA unlocks everything.




Hmmm thanks Thug, I'm running it on the poxy F2A Ultra at the moment and I don't seem to have a choice on what size save it creates. It must run it with a 128k save by default. I wish it wasn't unlocked though. Sort of takes the fun out of it...

Dogg.


----------



## Opium (Mar 22, 2004)

Beta or not I still find this game enjoyable, i haven't run into any bugs in the game yet. The second stage Sunset 'something' is really good, i'm enjoying those stages, the music makes it feel like Sonic 2 on the megadrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So for i'm liking Sonic Advance 3 a lot more then two. Two was a bit iffy.

Oh i found out that you can use your partners power by holding in both L and R when they are near to you.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(Maks @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> Thug, Can you tell us what's happening?


Sorry this ROM is hot man, no one knows anything


----------



## Maks (Mar 22, 2004)

It was you wasn't it 

lol


----------



## SLADE2019 (Mar 22, 2004)

If all this confusion last's much longer, the rom should be nuked and eventually redumped and properly labeled as final.


----------



## Smirre (Mar 22, 2004)

It's nuked on GBA-NFO. GBAtemp and GBAroms list it as a number release at the moment. 

I guess we'll have to wait a bit to really see the whole picture of these events


----------



## tonyrayo (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, I agree it shouldn't be numbered, but it's a perfectly good beta, and I hope PocketHeaven (DB for GBARenamer for those who use it) will add it as such.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 22, 2004)

Would anyone have any idea how I could get this to not have everything unlocked on my poxy F2A Ultra? I'm not sure it's capable of dealing with any save size other than 128...

TIA,
Dogg.


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(Opium @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> Beta or not I still find this game enjoyable, i haven't run into any bugs in the game yet. The second stage Sunset 'something' is really good, i'm enjoying those stages, the music makes it feel like Sonic 2 on the megadrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but the music is from Sonic 1 Mega Drive (Green Hill Zone)...


----------



## SLADE2019 (Mar 22, 2004)

Why is this nuked everywhere else and not here ?


----------



## Smirre (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(SLADE2019 @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> Why is this nuked everywhere else and not here ?


I was nuked because of: "beta.and.dupe.of.Sonic_Advance_3_Multi6_EUR_GBA-iND"


----------



## booya42301 (Mar 22, 2004)

What Do U Do When Peoples Spit At You?!?!?
Clap-Back


----------



## SLADE2019 (Mar 22, 2004)

I know why it was nuked, what I meant was why is it still labeled as 1425 here ?


----------



## tonyrayo (Mar 22, 2004)

Meh, who knows, it'll get changed sooner or later, unless it is not a beta, which I think we all agree it is at this point.  Also on EZFA it tells me the save space is 512k, I don't know if that means anything to those F2A peeples. Some of the extra players are not unlocked, so I assume by default you don't get everything unlocked, at least not on EZFA.


----------



## Jokeman (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, the version from IND was nuked on NFOrce.nl (beta.get.trashman.release), but Trashman's one wasn't! From the .nfo:

"Here's  one  I  am  sure  everyone  was waiting  to see, I  know  I was. We begin with  it's 6 languages:  Japanese, English, German,  French, Spanish, and Italian. Always famous for many  languages in their games, SonicTeam didn't let  it's  fans down.  It will be interesting to see what  if  any changes the JAP  and USA releases will contain, as is probably  just the serial. Enjoy this game, even tho some fuckers  try to  leak our work early. *This is the FINAL version of the game*. We have had it for weeks now, but because of recent events  (some fucker leaking our internals), we bring you this release some time ahead of schedule.  Enjoy and remember steal shit and you suffer. We dealt with our leaker, assraped him hard and left him for dead in the gutter."

After this, i see no reason to nuke this release!


----------



## T-hug (Mar 22, 2004)

www.nforce.nl nuke the iND and say to get the TRaSHMaN release (not nuked).


----------



## Jokeman (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> www.nforce.nl nuke the iND and say to get the TRaSHMaN release (not nuked).


LOL, i just said that!


----------



## T-hug (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry lol I am a stoner


----------



## KiVan (Mar 22, 2004)

I am speaking as the admin of GBAtemp , and I want to make clear that GBAtemp has nothing to do with rom releases anymore.
We won't ever release a rom, this is a Gameboy Advance discussion forum, not a H4K3Rz group. Period.

Trashman != Gbatemp

(if you can't code that means that Trashman and GBAtemp have nothing to share)


----------



## Xanthious (Mar 22, 2004)

ooh a rare Kivan sighting . . . . we dont get many of these lately. Last time I saw Kivan in a forum he was helping me with a F2A problem I was having. Regardless welcome back man dont be a stranger.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> I am speaking as the admin of GBAtemp , and I want to make clear that GBAtemp has nothing to do with rom releases anymore.
> We won't ever release a rom, this is a Gameboy Advance discussion forum, not a H4K3Rz group. Period.
> 
> Trashman != Gbatemp
> ...


Now that's something I wanted to hear.  The leader clearing up any and all confusion.  Thank you very much KiVan.


----------



## Garp (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> I am speaking as the admin of GBAtemp , and I want to make clear that GBAtemp has nothing to do with rom releases anymore.
> We won't ever release a rom, this is a Gameboy Advance discussion forum, not a H4K3Rz group. Period.
> 
> Trashman != Gbatemp
> ...


Someone needs to tell Trashman that, after reading his NFO.


----------



## taubstumm (Mar 22, 2004)

Grml i dont get it at all


----------



## Mac2492 (Mar 22, 2004)

??? So is this a beta or not? Advance-power says it is. Some here say it isn't *_*


----------



## Samhain_77 (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(Mac2492 @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> ??? So is this a beta or not? Advance-power says it is. Some here say it isn't *_*


Even Pocketheaven consider the last good rom the 1424 and not this one.......... shit on the lamer who begin this confusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!


----------



## Inu268 (Mar 22, 2004)

bah who carers aobut numbers,the game is here so just let it be....and so kivan,that means that no one from gbatemp staff will buy and dump games?i remember when you guys released medabot and there was fight because some1 stoled the release and blah blah.....so not releasing anything under the name of gbatemp is a good choice..


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 23, 2004)

Who cares if it is a real number or not! Let it be. When the next release comes out, we'll see what happens to the numbers. And who really cares? There are so many lists already, GBATemps, Advance-Powers, and of course, the best of them all, mine. Me, all the levels are there, I have yet to find a glitch, it has sound, I'm adding it to my list.


----------



## zedy (Mar 23, 2004)

Read all about it -
Beta 
	
	



```
http://www.nforce.nl/nfos/clear_txt.php?id=60839
```
Real 
	
	



```
http://www.nforce.nl/nfos/clear_txt.php?id=60840
```


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Mar 23, 2004)

hmmmm..... this is a beta realese.but it`s still a game so that we can play it


----------



## stivsama (Mar 23, 2004)

Hehe, Kivan mebbe you should speak as the 0wNz0R of GBATemp, cuz you are kinda like the godfather to us all, hehe.. 

Oh, and I like that as a discussion group, we kinda defy/rebel against the numbering, and members, although indirectly, feel right smack in the middle of it.. It's so melodramatic, I just CANT HELP BUT STAY! 

Did anyone else get to level 99 or something? IF that isn't a glitch/prog doorway, I dunna what is.


----------



## Zeldafrea (Mar 23, 2004)

I am making this post to clear up a few things requarding the leak and distrobution of the Sonic Advance 3 ROM since it seems that even the people in charge are confused.  This post is meant for that purpose only and nothing more.

First of all. I am the Zeldafrea listed in this topic as the leaker.  And yes, I was the one who leaked the ROM.  However while I am taking the fall for this, keep in mind that the leak I did was only from the internal #gbatemp chat group to #gbanow which resulted in public distrobution of the ROM.


Second of all, I will go over a partial list of events that happened from my point of view, which is as follows:

1. The rom was somehow leaked from THQ and somehow wound up in gbatemp.  From what I understand the ROM was then hacked and modified a bit as I hear there where some issues about it being playable on emulators at that time. 

2. Someone in that group thought that I was in the group and sent the ROM to me under strict instructions that I was under no circumstances to let send the ROM to anyone, nor let anyone know I had it as it was an internal release. I was told it would be released at a later date which I will no disclose here.
I played a portion of the game to determine that it was in fact the real deal(although I had no doubts what so ever because the person that sent it to me had no reason to send a fake). 

3. And under a false impression by other people in various places(please not the the person that sent it to me was NOT one of those people) that this release was just being hoarded I decided I would "help" spreading it, even though it broke my promise to not distrobute it and I knew that it would most likly wind up with me getting banned(which I understand).  I then sent the ROM to exactly 3 people(at that time).  I made plans with one of those people(who will be left unnamed as I take responsibility for their actions as well) to get the ROM out.  That person made an NFO file and uploaded it to a distrobution FTP.  He sent me the NFO and I uploaded it to a smaller ftp.

4. All hell broke loose, I was then banned from #gbatemp and all affilated channels, put under verbal abuse, and all that stuff.

5. I later found out that the zip file I got with the ROM did not include the proper NFO files it should have and that this release was a big deal.


Thirdly I will give my veiws and feelings on what has happened since then.  I now relize that I should not have done what I did, and only did it to give people what they want as there where people who where sorta waving it in peoples faces. I did *NOT* mean for it to hurt the people it did nor hurt the community. I did not do it to gain any credit for being the first to release as I think thats stupid.  I only put my name on it because people know that I do no knowingly put out bad stuff and I do not want others taking the fall for my actions.

I would also like to clear up some things. First of all, I did *NOT *steal the ROM, it was given to me by someone who honestly thought I was meant to have it.  Second, I was not caught doing it either as it was known from the start by certain people it was me who did it. And as soon as I relized I got myself into more trouble then I ever intended to, I tried to put a confession in(though I was not allowed to at the time).

I understand the ban, and the flames requarding my action.  But please keep in mind that I didn't think it was as big a deal as is it.  I did know however it was an internal and not meant for distrobution, but with the actions of others thought it was just a cover.

If my ban is ever removed from the channels I will be gratefull, but I do not expect it.  I also would not be surprised if this account is deleted as well as I do deserve it.  I just ask that this post is not deleted and that the appropriate actions are taken.

and if for some reason I am ever trusted with any other internal releases I wont distro it. In fact you wont even know I have it.

So I sincerly apolize to everyone from the bottom of my heart, especially the people I [semi-unknowing] put at risk because of it. And I hope I will be forgiven.

Also, before any actions are taken against this post by the moderators of this forum or the gbatemp channel, I would like to just say that I have talked with ********* and he agreed with me that it would be a good idea to make this post.  Although I did tell him the general idea, I did not tell him the specifics of it.


-Zeldafrea

P.S. I also apologize for the long post, but felt it was nessary to create and account and make the post.

[edit]I also would like to say, that it would probably be best if the IND release be taken out of distro[/]


----------



## dEC0DED (Mar 23, 2004)

ya... that's smart... lets tell nintendo who has and releases the roms.

fuckin idiot. im not posting here anymore.

u ruined it all

2 heated

fukin kids.

also u should've used anonym while surfing this site.... you've been logged and teh f3dz will 0wn u


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE([K0R) said:
			
		

> ,Mar 22 2004, 11:30 PM] ya... that's smart... lets tell nintendo who has and releases the roms.
> 
> fuckin idiot. im not posting here anymore.
> 
> ...


Learn to type, retard, or go back to AOL.


----------



## Maks (Mar 23, 2004)

*cough cough*


----------



## obake (Mar 23, 2004)

Drama!

*soap opera music plays*


----------



## Maks (Mar 23, 2004)

*turns off soap opera music*

I hate that stuff!


----------



## ReyVGM (Mar 23, 2004)

Come on zeldafrea.... I have nothing against you or anything... but how in the hell could you have thought that the thing about someone getting in trouble at THQ was a lie just to keep the rom hoarded? 
I mean the game doesn't even have a real release date yet, where else do you think a rom of it could have come from?

Its obvious. Also, you shouldnt have sent it to people that are outside the chan. It was obvious that they were going to release it.
You know no one hoards in the gba scene, if it was hoarded it was because someone would get into trouble if the game got out so fast.


----------



## Dee (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't think a release thread's ever been locked before, but this is starting to feel like a potential candidate...


----------



## BuffPipes (Mar 23, 2004)

LOL! This is hilarious. What a moron for trying to take credit for other's dumping.


----------



## Opium (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't think a release thread's ever been locked before, but this is starting to feel like a potential candidate...



Yes one release thread has been locked before, it was just spammed non-stop.

Please use this thread to talk about the game, don't spam it or carry on with any dramas.


----------



## Zeldafrea (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Mar 23 2004 said:


> Come on zeldafrea.... I have nothing against you or anything... but how in the hell could you have thought that the thing about someone getting in trouble at THQ was a lie just to keep the rom hoarded?
> I mean the game doesn't even have a real release date yet, where else do you think a rom of it could have come from?
> 
> Its obvious. Also, you shouldnt have sent it to people that are outside the chan. It was obvious that they were going to release it.
> You know no one hoards in the gba scene, if it was hoarded it was because someone would get into trouble if the game got out so fast.


I know most of you don't hold anything against me personally.  As for not knowing someone at THQ would get in trouble. I did not think that was a lie. Mainly cause noone ever told that to me. You are the first. Last I checked, there was release dates posted on gamefaqs.  As for sending it outside the chan, that was kinda the idea(as I told them it was ok, and I sent it to a distro ftp at the same time).  I wasnt gonna spread it around the very place people know it shouldn't be spread period.  And as I said, I am sincerly sorry and I wish I had put far more thought into this.  I know it was wrong, and I never dreamed it would cause the  problems it did. In fact I had a dream that 2 of the OPs made a special trip to beat me down for it. THATs how guilty I feel about it. As for knowing how the gba scene works, unfortunally I do not know all that much about it.  I just know a few random things that I'm told by various people.

As for being obvious, I didnt even notice the obvious marking, do you really think I would have noticed anything else.

I do not wish to cause any more problems then I already did.  And for the good of the entire community it probably would be best if its not discussed in great detail publicly because it involves stuff the general public shouldnt be consired with.

I just hope this all blows over, no feelings remain hurt, noone gets in trouble, and things can go back to how they where before.  And if that involves me leaving, then so be it. I always thought I was priviledged to be in the position I was, and I blew it. With that, I just want to say again how deeply and truly sorry I am

[edit]opium, I agree. I only put the post here because that is where I feel they belong, if whoever is in charge thinks a new thread should be created, I will gladly do it and am trying to keep my posts to a minimun. I would actually prefer people to talk things with me in private, but some people are still really upset about it and dont want to talk to me.

BuffPipes, I am *NOT* trying to take credit for it. I have no gain in doing so. I personally dont care who gets the credit. As I said before I only did it to get the ROM out not thinking it would be a big deal.
[/edit]


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Mar 23, 2004)

well let me say this... 

internal releases should stay internal to the compony that they come from. there is no way in hell i would want a Release grupe, or even a fan grupe of my game get my game before its release. for one main reasion. because they are the target audience. 

we should find the person who leaked the rom to gbatemp and spade/nuder him/her with a spork!


----------



## Maks (Mar 23, 2004)

@Zeldafrea I don't hate you for your actions nor am I upset, hell, I don't really give a damn. Working in the world of forums *GARPLAND (see my sig)* I just hope that no heads *coughkivancough* roll for this.


----------



## smuf (Mar 23, 2004)

i cant save..
(using f2a)


----------



## Cutman (Mar 23, 2004)

Sheesh, we're here, having an important political debate, and you want help in this illegal alien rom!?

ARE YOU UN-PATRIOTIC?!


----------



## boomskunk (Mar 23, 2004)

and the moral is theres no honour amongst thieves


----------



## Xanthious (Mar 23, 2004)

There is no honor amongst thieves you say ?!? I sir take offense that you insinuate that the good people of gbatemp would in any way download a ROM from any chat client or website without either owning the actual game or have nothing but the purest of intentions of deleting it after 24 hours. Furthermore I say that personally speaking I have never once even downloaded a ROM without one of the previous two statements being true. Oh yeah and I fly around all day on butterfly like wings and I breath fire and I cure the sick by sheer will alone. . . . . ummmm yeah there is no honor amongst thieves too true.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw I am curious how this drama plays out though the plot and charecter development are top notch. . . . .


----------



## eldryne (Mar 23, 2004)

Sure there's honour amongst theives; in the right environment. At a certain aforementioned forum that beings with G, there's nothing but honor and respect. Things this community used to have, and could stand to get back!


----------



## Inu268 (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE(Xanthious @ Mar 23 2004 said:


> download a ROM from any chat client or website without either owning the actual game or have nothing but the purest of intentions of deleting it after 24 hours.


both statements are wrong,downloading ROMs are illegal,you can only back up your whon games,not download form some1 else and some noob made that 24 hours thing and people are to stupid to realise it is fake.....


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 23, 2004)

Unfortunatly, even backing up ROMs is now deemed illegal.  You can back up your game if you own it, which, in legal terms, is you own the rights and made it yourself.  There is a thing on Nintendo.com that says something to that effect.


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Mar 23, 2004)

what you do is only illigal if you get caught.. like me having sex with a 14year old.. its only illigal if i get caught.


----------



## wackodave (Mar 23, 2004)

Am I the only one who finds this a little hypocritical, to take this out on a person leaking an internal when someone would eventually release the full game for thousands of people to download illegally, lets get this straight here, if the person at THQ gets in trouble its their own fault for leaking the internal to whoever it was in the first place. How is this person who is given the rom by accident supposed to be held accountable for anything like this is beyond me. Hell I think most of you would have passed it on to someone else if you had gotten it.


----------



## speechless (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE(eldryne @ Mar 23 2004 said:


> Sure there's honour amongst theives; in the right environment. At a certain aforementioned forum that beings with G, there's nothing but honor and respect. Things this community used to have, and could stand to get back!


can you drop this shit please you numbnuts...
i dont care about grapland or whatever the name is....

gbatemp forums has little to do with the irc channel of the same name
other than provide a spot for leechers to leech.  Kivan is correct,
TRaSHMaN  !=  GBATemp

those who assume it does, are sadly mistaken, and bound to start
more lame rumors and so on with bullshit.  enuff.. Stop spamming us
with your little crap site too graplanders...k, dun do it, im sick of it...
you guys are tiny, nothing, itty bitty site..without a clue

in short, im siding with KiVan on this.  we meant him no harm or
disrepect.  The rom was marked from the IRC CHANNEL it came from.
DO NOT ASSUME THIS FORUM HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH SONIC 3.

k, i said my peace, hopefully, you understand it now.


----------



## djgarf (Mar 23, 2004)

and with that said i think this topic can be locked before it goes anywhere else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont like locking release topics but i feel this one needs locking if u want to actually discuss the game then start a new topic

topic locked


----------

